# RTX 2060 Gigabyte OC reaches 80-84 degrees



## Ibotibo01 (Jan 23, 2019)

I ordered RTX 2060 yesterday, but I have issue. In idle, It reaches 45-49 degress. My case has 2 fans. It is ATX case.


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Jan 23, 2019)

Which case please...?

Do you have a sound card or any other cards in nearby slots?..


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 23, 2019)

go into nvidia control panel, change power setting to either adaptive, or power saving, then hit apply. it might help.
remember, your GPU will only be able to be as cool as your cases ambient, so whatever the temp in your case is, thats the LOWEST your GPU can be.


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 23, 2019)

Ibotibo01 said:


> I ordered RTX 2060 yesterday, but I have issue. In idle, It reaches 45-49 degress. My case has 2 fans. It is ATX case.


Does the card have a adaptive fan off feature? My XFX RX 480 has the fans off when idling unless the GPU heats up past 60° C. My GPU temperature fluctuates between 43-52° C when idle.


----------



## kastriot (Jan 23, 2019)

Open case  and see what temps  you get  on idle.


----------



## Ibotibo01 (Jan 23, 2019)

kastriot said:


> Open case  and see what temps  you get  on idle.


Only 2-3 degrees decrease.



Jose Jeswin said:


> Which case please...?
> 
> Do you have a sound card or any other cards in nearby slots?..


Powerboost ATX case. Sorry I don't know. 
No. I don't use any cards in nearby slots.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 23, 2019)

Gigabyte-Figures...


----------



## Ibotibo01 (Jan 23, 2019)

jboydgolfer said:


> go into nvidia control panel, change power setting to either adaptive, or power saving, then hit apply. it might help.
> remember, your GPU will only be able to be as cool as your cases ambient, so whatever the temp in your case is, thats the LOWEST your GPU can be.
> 
> View attachment 114977


I tried but It doesn't work.


----------



## ppn (Jan 23, 2019)

seems normal, considering the cooler looks like the one found on 1050Ti.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 23, 2019)

That card has just a block of aluminium with a few heatpipes to cool it, ofcourse it runs hotter than any other card with actual fins.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 23, 2019)

80c running the witcher isnt that unexpected ,. if you feel a temperature issue exists tho, your going to need ambient temperature. for all i know, your cases interior is 50C, which would make the 80C 100% load temps very normal. make sure you have good exhaust fans in the case.

you could also set a custom fan profile in MSI afterburner.

GPUZ is a good GPU monitoring program, that you can leave running in the background, and it will monitor your temps & perf, and let you see what is going on.


----------



## Ibotibo01 (Jan 23, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> That card has just a block of aluminium with a few heatpipes to cool it, ofcourse it runs hotter than any other card with actual fins.


Whether I replace thermal paste, Will it changes?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 23, 2019)

Ibotibo01 said:


> Whether I replace thermal paste, Will it changes?



it could, but id say it would be better off for you to get your ambient temperature, otherwise any effort in solving your issue might be wasted effort, as a issue might nnot exist


----------



## Ibotibo01 (Jan 23, 2019)

If I use this graphic card in 80 degrees, Will it reduces lifespan or it makes other risks?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 23, 2019)

Msi afterburner, download it and set a more aggressive fan profile.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 23, 2019)

Ibotibo01 said:


> If I use this graphic card in 80 degrees, Will it reduces lifespan or it makes other risks?



it will slow itself down to accommodate the temperature if it gets too hot. 
id highly suggest you follow the advice given earlier in the thread. the answers to this issue are in the thread.

good luck.


----------



## Ibotibo01 (Jan 23, 2019)

jboydgolfer said:


> it will slow itself down to accommodate the temperature if it gets too hot.
> id highly suggest you follow the advice given earlier in the thread. the answers to this issue are in the thread.
> 
> good luck.


Thanks.


NdMk2o1o said:


> Msi afterburner, download it and set a more aggressive fan profile.


I set %100 load to fan.


----------



## John Naylor (Jan 23, 2019)

Knowing the card / case / fans would help .... when providing this infor looking for make and specific model example for Case = Phanteks Model Enthoo Pro M, Card =EVGA RTX 2060 XC Ultra, fans = Phanteks PH-SP140, 1200 rpm

MSI Gaming Z - 68C OC'd ... https://tpucdn.com/reviews/MSI/GeForce_RTX_2060_Gaming_Z/images/temperatures.png

Card - Idle Temp Load OC'd temp  dbA
*EVGA RTX 2060 XC Ultra* 48°C 70°C 35 dBA
*MSI RTX 2060 Gaming Z* 51°C 68°C 31 dBA
*NVIDIA RTX 2060 Founders Edition* 36°C 72°C 32 dBA
*Palit RTX 2060 GamingPro OC* 34°C 68°C 36 dBA
*ZOTAC RTX 2060 AMP* 34°C  72°C  40 dBA

With 70C being the worse case, and that's OC'd, it would appear you have other issues

1.  What are room temps ?

2.  Case / Card / Fan make and model numbers, fan rpm ?

3.  Note that max temp is 88C ... it will throttle before that
https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce/graphics-cards/rtx-2060/

*



			Thermal and Power Specs:
		
Click to expand...

*


> Maximum GPU Temperature (in C) = 88
> Graphics Card Power (W) = 160
> Recommended System Power (W) = 500
> Supplementary Power Connectors =  8 pin



4.  To test for case ventilation adequacy, I use one of these ... take side panel off and blow air in with this ... if temps drop, more than 1.5C or so... more fans needed
https://www.amazon.com/Vornado-133-.../B00FGPWJXA/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1548267400

5.  Make sure inlet fan filters are clean.

6.  The 2070 starts to significantly throttle at about 80C ... I expect 2060 is doing the same.

6.  Make sure air inlets are not blocked and that they exist.   Often if using two exhaust fans... air exhaust from GFX card and PSU gets sucked right back into case from thru rear case grille.  Good Rule of thumb ... 1.5 inlet fans for each exhaust fan.


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 23, 2019)

I bought a Gigabyte Vega 64 Gaming card and was having the same issues as you. What I did was open the card only to find that most of the Thermal Paste was stuck in the heat pipes. I used some Noctua thermal paste and it dropped temps by over 20 C. From the low 80s to the low 60s when gaming.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 23, 2019)

Ibotibo01 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I set %100 load to fan.View attachment 114984



In all fairness this looks like standard issue Nvidia to me - under a crappy cooling solution that is. These cards are made to run in the 80C region and will cap out at 83-84 C like you've experienced. The cards boost until they can't boost no more and the first thing they hit is the temperature limit built into the card.

A better cooled 2060 will not perform much differently, apart from the fact it will clock higher / can use more voltage until it hits the same limit you're seeing here. Or, it has the headroom to spin the fans at low(er) RPM for the same temperatures.

100% fan speed I would not recommend, as you see for yourself, it doesn't really do much for temperatures. A few degrees C isn't worth it. If its any comfort, I run my GTX 1080 at 80C more often than not, and I've done the same with every previous Nvidia card since Kepler (2012). No issues.

Don't straight up look at a review like @John Naylor linked above and 'conclude you have other issues'... your ambient temperature is almost certainly much higher than your typical review bench. Your equipment is heated up (many reviews are cold cards / briefly running cards) and perhaps your case airflow is a bit less optimal. All that together can easily account for 8-10C and you can't always 'fix' it. You can of course check all the boxes though

If your card consistently hits 85 C+ at gaming loads, thén you've got reason to worry.


----------



## Ibotibo01 (Jan 23, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> I bought a Gigabyte Vega 64 Gaming card and was having the same issues as you. What I did was open the card only to find that most of the Thermal Paste was stuck in the heat pipes. I used some Noctua thermal paste and it dropped temps by over 20 C. From the low 80s to the low 60s when gaming.


I will try. I used GTX 1050 Ti, sometimes It reached 75 C and I replace paste, It reduced 10 C.


----------



## 27MaD (Jan 23, 2019)

Ibotibo01 said:


> If I use this graphic card in 80 degrees, Will it reduces lifespan or it makes other risks?


Actually no , but your temps should be lower than that , i mean those new cards are cold.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 23, 2019)

80C ain't nothing. I consider a GPU/CPU running too hot when it throttles.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 23, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> 80C ain't nothing. I consider a GPU/CPU running too hot when it throttles.



Essentially, his card IS throttling. 1860mhz isn't a whole lot. It is still possible to get it higher probably, but as soon as Nvidia GPUs hit 83C they will cut down hard on voltage and that means major clockspeed loss as well.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 23, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> 80C ain't nothing. I consider a GPU/CPU running too hot when it throttles.


 Hardcore. I'm sure that this GPU throttles already. As be asked all ready room temperature and what have not been asked case temperature. Makes a big difference. I owned a few identical MSI (3 x970 with each a different bios and fan profile, 2 RTX 2070 with different operating temperature due to fan profile and kick-down clock). 80-90 C is to high even for a modern card but the manufacture will ensure that it clock down to what they deem a safe temperature. I just don't like to see any thing above 65....and we are talking PC hardware, behave.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 23, 2019)

Ah, true that! I have no experience of newer cards than GTX 980, so I didn't even realize that it hits the temp limit in so low temperatures.


----------



## Ibotibo01 (Jan 23, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> Hardcore. I'm sure that this GPU throttles already. As be asked all ready room temperature and what have not been asked case temperature. Makes a big difference. I owned a few identical MSI (3 x970 with each a different bios and fan profile, 2 RTX 2070 with different operating temperature due to fan profile and kick-down clock). 80-90 C is to high even for a modern card but the manufacture will ensure that it clock down to what they deem a safe temperature. I just don't like to see any thing above 65....and we are talking PC hardware, behave.


I used GTX 1050 Ti in this case and It reached max. 65 C.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 23, 2019)

Ibotibo01 said:


> I used GTX 1050 Ti in this case and It reached max. 65 C.



Can't compare that. Its a much lower TDP card. This is why these also tend to boost a bit higher.


----------



## John Naylor (Jan 23, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> In all fairness this looks like standard issue Nvidia to me - under a crappy cooling solution that is. These cards are made to run in the 80C region and will cap out at 83-84 C like you've experienced. The cards boost until they can't boost no more and the first thing they hit is the temperature limit built into the card.



Exactly what Giga 2060 OC card are talking about ?

GV-N2060OC-6GD (2 fans) ... https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/gigabyte-rtx-2060-oc.b6543
GV-N2060GAMING-OC-6GD  (3 fans) ... https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/gigabyte-rtx-2060-gaming-oc.b6588

Frankly I can't see any of these having any issues whatsoever.  Even the FE model tops out at 72C ,,,, no AIB card tested by TPU ran higher and that's at full load and at max OC,



Vayra86 said:


> In all fairness this looks like standard issue Nvidia to me - under a crappy cooling solution that is. These cards are made to run in the 80C region and will cap out at 83-84 C like you've experienced. The cards boost until they can't boost no more and the first thing they hit is the temperature limit built into the card.



Exactly what Giga 2060 OC card are talking about ?  Plain OC or OC Gaming ? .. either way, should have no issue with a xx60 card

GV-N2060OC-6GD (2 fans) ... https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/gigabyte-rtx-2060-oc.b6543
GV-N2060GAMING-OC-6GD  (3 fans) ... https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/gigabyte-rtx-2060-gaming-oc.b6588

Frankly I can't see any of these having any issues whatsoever.  Even the FE model tops out at 72C ,,,, no AIB card tested by TPU ran higher and that's at full load and at max OC,



Vayra86 said:


> Don't straight up look at a review like @John Naylor linked above and 'conclude you have other issues'... your ambient temperature is almost certainly much higher than your typical review bench. Your equipment is heated up (many reviews are cold cards / briefly running cards) and perhaps your case airflow is a bit less optimal. All that together can easily account for 8-10C and you can't always 'fix' it. You can of course check all the boxes though
> 
> If your card consistently hits 85 C+ at gaming loads, thén you've got reason to worry.



I'd like to 1st clarify that last sentence .... If your RTX 2060 card consistently hits 85 C+ at gaming loads, thén you've got reason to worry ... for other cards (i.e. 290x, Fury, etc), that is common.

Now to the OPs issue.... When seeing 84C on a 2xxx series card , this is extremely unusual.  You either have a) a card that typically runs hot or b) "other issues".  In that regard....

1.  It was not "a" review, it was every single 2060 review done by TPU plus a bunch of reviews at other sites.  The purpose of looking at all the reviews was to determine if any specific model was found to be running hot .   I could find no instance of any 2060 model card running hot,  here on TPU or anywhere else, and these were all overclocked to the max and under full load conditions.  TPU doesn't do reviews of cold cards ... the test is run until it reaches steady state conditions.  I can't imagine any site that does a steady state temperature test using "cold cards" .  If you know of one, I'd enjoy reading.

2.  So if it's not a) a specific model design that is weak in the cooling department, it must, *by definition*, be b) an *"other issue"* than a bad cooling design for a  specific 2060 model card. The OP's card (2060 Gigabyte OC) comes in 2 and 3 fan models and none of the dozen or so model 2060's reviewed has ever evidenced temps in the high 80s under "normal operating conditions", even when OC'd and under full steady state load.  The OPs card is not at full load and AFAIK, it was not OC'd.   The 2060 also has a rather low power usage so thermal control is not exactly a challenge.  So when one can find no test results that show the cooling design of any 2060 card being deficient, one can only conclude that the cooling design of the card is effectively ruled out as a cause ... and therefore, it must be an "other issue".

3.  Gigabyte generally puts out some of the coolest running nVidia cards ... lets look at another 2xx series card and see how it compares with he competition since we didn't have a TPU review of a Gigglebyte.

*ASUS RTX 2080 STRIX* 61°C
*ASUS RTX 2080 STRIX (quiet BIOS)*75°C
*Gigabyte RTX 2080 Gaming OC* 69°C
*MSI RTX 2080 Gaming X Trio* 70°C
*NVIDIA RTX 2080 Founders Edition* 72°C
*Palit RTX 2080 Gaming Pro* 72°C
*Palit RTX 2080 Super JetStream* 70°C 

So... it would seem the Gigabyte OC cooling solution does quite well compared to most of the competition, so again we see that card cooling susbsytem design is just fine; problem must lie elsewhere.

3.  High ambient temperature **is** an "other issue" .... if he's seeing 80-84C and highest full load temp, high ambient temps have nothing to do with the card design.  With everyone else at 68-72C (again full load and OC's), let's call it an average 70C at  typical ambient of around 23C .... , we can expect 80-84C GPU temps only if ambient is 10-14C higher or 33-37C.  If you are in unconditioned space and temps are edging up 91 - 98F,  your card is going to run much hotter than is expected at normal room conditions (73F) nothing ya can do about that; nothing to do with a bad card cooling design.

4.  High case interior temperature  **is** an "other issue".  Hard to make recommendations here w/o case and fan information, but this can be improved with more fans, higher air flow fans, better fan orientation and maybe a roomier case with more fan mounts.

5.  Case air flow problems are an **other issue**.  If you are running two fans as exhaust in top and the case has open rear grille and vented slot covers, then your intake will be thru there (path of least resistance) ... and it will suck in hot PSU and GFX card exhaust

6.  A defective card is an "other issue" .   Bad paste job ? Bad mount ?

And again, the OPs card is not OC'd and these W3 temps are not going to peg the GPU at full load .... so to go apples and apples, at full load and max OC, id expect the GPU temps to approach that 88C maximum.   It won't get there of course, the card will thrott;le down to prevent it. 

In short, there is nothing to suggest that the Gigabyte OC, or any 2060 for that matter, has a cooling system design problem ... the cause must be an "other issue".


----------



## Zubasa (Jan 24, 2019)

Note that reviews are generally run on Test Benches which are open air, so the tempertures are as good as these cards will possibly get.
In most cases the temps would be 5~10 degrees higher depending on the the case and room temps etc.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 24, 2019)

Zubasa said:


> Note that reviews are generally run on Test Benches which are open air, so the tempertures are as good as these cards will possibly get.
> In most cases the temps would be 5~10 degrees higher depending on the the case and room temps etc.


This depends on the case. You also need to consider there isn't any airFLOW over a test bench (unless fans are added). So... a couple of C cooler, maybe... typically zero airflow though. I'll take a couple C warmer air with FLOW than a bit cooler and none.


----------



## Assimilator (Jan 24, 2019)

Doesn't replacing thermal paste void the manufacturer's warranty?

Regardless, until OP provides some hard information other than "Gigabyte RTX 2060" and "ATX case with 2 fans", there's not much more we can do.


----------



## Ibotibo01 (Jan 24, 2019)

Assimilator said:


> Doesn't replacing thermal paste void the manufacturer's warranty?
> 
> Regardless, until OP provides some hard information other than "Gigabyte RTX 2060" and "ATX case with 2 fans", there's not much more we can do.


I have got GV-N2060OC-6GD. I don't care warranty, I care that It gets better.


John Naylor said:


> the cause must be an "other issue"


What is your opinion for other issue?


----------



## vMax65 (Jan 25, 2019)

Ibotibo01 said:


> Only 2-3 degrees decrease.
> 
> 
> Powerboost ATX case. Sorry I don't know.
> No. I don't use any cards in nearby slots.



I think the issue is your case and airflow. The Powerboost ATX cases are fairly cheap with closed of front panels that look nice but provide no direct airflow (it would be great if you could tell us which model of the case you have).
https://www.itopya.com/powerboost/bilgisayar-kasalari/

Overall I would look to get a case with better airflow so something with a mesh front like the Fractal Design Meshify C. The Gigabyte RTX 2060 OC is supposed to be quiet good on temps and based on your comments, the GPU is fine, it is just temps which I put down to getting a better case and an additonal fan, so 3 fans bringing air in and 1 fan exausting.

Do not change the Thermal Paste as that is not the issue....


----------



## phill (Jan 25, 2019)

Just a quick question...  When you set the fans to 100%, what is the reported idle temp?


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 26, 2019)

OP have to re-read this thread, fill in systems spec and tell what ambient temperature he/she have, and then we take it from here.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 26, 2019)

Ibotibo01 said:


> I have got GV-N2060OC-6GD. I don't care warranty, I care that It gets better.
> 
> What is your opinion for other issue?



Gigabyte are bottom tier, make sure your room has plenty of air conditioning and good airflow in case, also space around the card, if none of thats right, correct it otherwise send that card back for a better one


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 26, 2019)

invest in some proper fans and airflow for your case, you have 1 intake and 1 exhaust, and probably a shitty CPU cooler as well as a sub-par non reference GPU that's dumping a load of hot air into your case, likely standard fans that came with the case.... go get 2 intake, 2 exhaust, get a fan controller and crank them up when gaming you might be pleasantly surprised what good airflow can do

Also clean the dust and crap out of your case, get some decent thermal paste and replace the crap stuff that came on your CPU HSF and GPU for another few 3-5c improvement


----------



## Assimilator (Jan 26, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Gigabyte are bottom tier



Nonsense.


----------



## londiste (Jan 26, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Essentially, his card IS throttling. 1860mhz isn't a whole lot. It is still possible to get it higher probably, but as soon as Nvidia GPUs hit 83C they will cut down hard on voltage and that means major clockspeed loss as well.


It isn't. 1860MHz is pretty much where you would expect it to boost from the clocks this card has set. The median and stock clocks in TPUs FE (with close enough 1750 boost) review were 1866-1875MHz.

What exactly is the concern with this card? 80C as a temperature should not be worrying. Yes, if you can get the temperature down you will get a bit more clocks out of it but gives what the cooler on that card looks like, it just is not very good. Adequate and sufficient, yes. Good, no. Fan speeds are the other side of it. 100% fan speed gave -4C and 22 clock bins. This shows the card can do better with more cooling which is always the case. With serious cooling on the card to get the thing down to 40C you would get about 150-200MHz more out of it... before running into power limit. Well, tehnically probably voltage limit will hit first.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 26, 2019)

Ibotibo01 said:


> I have got GV-N2060OC-6GD. I don't care warranty, I care that It gets better.



Wow, the cooler on that card is really garbage.  I hate to say it, but I don't think there is much you can do to get your temps down.  Personally, I'd return the card and get one with a cooler that isn't just a slab of aluminum that doesn't even let the airflow from the fans through to the PCB...



Assimilator said:


> Nonsense.



No, they really have become the bottom tier of products.


----------



## dj-electric (Jan 26, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> No, they really have become the bottom tier of products.


Really, really depends on the product. In mobos they really jumped to top tier in hardware, but in cards uhhh, yeah... its a bit of an issue. They have a properly cooled RTX 2060 though, the Gaming OC Pro one.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 26, 2019)

dj-electric said:


> Really, really depends on the product. In mobos they really jumped to top tier in hardware, but in cards uhhh, yeah... its a bit of an issue. They have a properly cooled RTX 2060 though, the Gaming OC Pro one.



Nah, their quality has taken a nose dive, even their motherboards.  And their service is absolutely horrible.  The company as a whole is just terrible these days.


----------



## phill (Jan 26, 2019)

Have to agree with the bad cooler side of things..  A while back a mate and I had some Gigabyte RX480 Gaming G1's or whatever they where called, the coolers were so bad, even on cool days, fans needed to be up to 80% to 100% just to keep them under 60C and that was with tweaking power and voltage..  Bought some Strix 480's, damn things hardly went above 40C under the same load in same conditions..  Unreal what the difference was, not to mention the damn noise as well....


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 26, 2019)

phill said:


> Have to agree with the bad cooler side of things..  A while back a mate and I had some Gigabyte RX480 Gaming G1's or whatever they where called, the coolers were so bad, even on cool days, fans needed to be up to 80% to 100% just to keep them under 60C and that was with tweaking power and voltage..  Bought some Strix 480's, damn things hardly went above 40C under the same load in same conditions..  Unreal what the difference was, not to mention the damn noise as well....



Their HSFs are cheap.


----------



## phill (Jan 26, 2019)

Definitely showed that.  Forgot to mention that the Strix cards were only running about 40% fan speed as well, and that was possibly one of the hottest cards I had.  So much better than the Gigabyte cards, to that end I've stayed away from them...  Just buying EVGA cards now and any further is definitely another story and thread


----------



## Juventas (Jan 26, 2019)

The Gigabyte GeForce RTX 2060 OC is the only 2060 card with an extruded heatsink.  It doesn't belong a 150W TDP card--shame on Gigabyte for this.

I have the Gigabyte GeForce RTX 2060 Windforce OC, which has zipper fins running length-wise.  This means all the exhaust is trying to get out of the ends of the card.  The back panel is mostly blocked by the 4 ports, and the other end is mostly blocked by the fan shroud and power connector.  It's a bad design, and I will probably be returning it.

I actually _underclocked_ my card so the boost is the same as the reference design (1680 MHz), and I find this is a lot better.  I recommend you do the same.

*Edit: *So get this.  Gigabyte has replaced the RTX 2060 OC with a RTX 2060 OC Revision 2.0.  It has an entirely different heatsink.  They must have realized their mistake.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 27, 2019)

Juventas said:


> The Gigabyte GeForce RTX 2060 OC is the only 2060 card with an extruded heatsink.  It doesn't belong a 150W TDP card--shame on Gigabyte for this.
> 
> I have the Gigabyte GeForce RTX 2060 Windforce OC, which has zipper fins running length-wise.  This means all the exhaust is trying to get out of the ends of the card.  The back panel is mostly blocked by the 4 ports, and the other end is mostly blocked by the fan shroud and power connector.  It's a bad design, and I will probably be returning it.
> 
> ...



Yup but not working as advertised, definitely send it back, negative review it.

Windforce cooling is crap


----------



## John Naylor (Jan 27, 2019)

Ibotibo01 said:


> What is your opinion for other issue?



See Number items 3 thru 6 in previous post

Couple other things ... 

1.  According to nVidia, throttling on 2xxx starts at 80C so if it is hitting 84C, it's throttling, unless the argument is nVidia and TPU are clueless..

2.  As can be seen in the TPU reviews , in just about every series, Giga is either 1st is 2nd and cooling .... it's right there in every review so no, the cooling is not deficient. 

3.  How did we closing on on the 50th post in this thread w/o getting past the most obvious issue.  ?  What are ambient temperatures ?    If ambient is up in the mid 90s, 80C is normal.  

4.  If that's not it, inadequate case cooling or a defective / misassembled card is the most likely candiate.   I went looking again and I can't find a single card anywhere near that even at full load with max OC.  The cooler design is not the problem...if it was, or was not assemebeld correctly, it should be RMA'd .... but without knowing ambient temps, we're spinning our wheels.


----------



## CandymanGR (Jan 27, 2019)

Or.. you can just buy and install an aftermarket gpu cooler and be done with this.

This is what i've done with my Gigabyte 1060 Windforce (because one of the fans died after warranty expired and the other one was making noises), so i decided to buy a new cooler instead of replacing the fans. Besides, the cooler of my Gigabyte card is awful as well. 
Results?
About 58c Max temp with 100% gpu usage in gaming, with Turbo boost permanently staying betwen 1920-1935ΜΗz. Around 22-23c idle. And 63c in Furmark with post fx enabled.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 27, 2019)

CandymanGR said:


> Or.. you can just buy and install an aftermarket gpu cooler and be done with this.
> 
> This is what i've done with my Gigabyte 1060 Windforce (because one of the fans died after warranty expired and the other one was making noises), so i decided to buy a new cooler instead of replacing the fans. Besides, the cooler of my Gigabyte card is awful as well.
> Results?
> About 58c Max temp with 100% gpu usage in gaming, with Turbo boost permanently staying betwen 1920-1935ΜΗz. Around 22-23c idle. And 63c in Furmark with post fx enabled.



That's great but buying an aftermarket AIR cooler so you can do the same thing you should be doing with the one you got with the card, especially on a midrange GPU like this, is a horrible waste of time and money AND warranty in some cases.


----------



## Vya Domus (Jan 27, 2019)

John Naylor said:


> 1.  According to nVidia, throttling on 2xxx starts at 80C so if it is hitting 84C, it's throttling, unless the argument is nVidia and TPU are clueless..



That's the temperature target, the boost algorithm will start to pare back clocks long before that target is reached. Not to mention that it probably hits TDP and voltage limits before it even gets close to 80c.


----------



## londiste (Jan 27, 2019)

There is a trigger point at 84C, cards are always putting the target at 80C to keep the GPU under 84C.


----------



## moproblems99 (Jan 27, 2019)

Why accept a crap product?  If you just bought it and haven't already voided the warranty.  Send it back and get a decent card.


----------



## CandymanGR (Jan 28, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> That's great but buying an aftermarket AIR cooler so you can do the same thing you should be doing with the one you got with the card, especially on a midrange GPU like this, is a horrible waste of time and money AND warranty in some cases.



As i've said, the card was out of warranty. And that was just my humble opinion.
I am sure you know by experience, that in many cards especially the budget versions, the coolers are just adequate.

In many cases a good aftermarket cooler is worth the money in terms of silence, cooling and performance since a cooler gpu can remain in high boost clocks all the time.

P.S. Also a good aftermarket cooler can possibly be installed on your next card as well.


----------



## Ibotibo01 (Feb 5, 2019)

I used other case and It reached 85 C. I sent to Gigabyte technical service, after I went to PC operators and they thought that It has got a problem. I'm waiting Technical Service for card's change.


----------



## RoughDL (Feb 7, 2019)

Ibotibo01 said:


> I used other case and It reached 85 C. I sent to Gigabyte technical service, after I went to PC operators and they thought that It has got a problem. I'm waiting Technical Service for card's change.


Any updates? Did they give you another one?


----------



## Vario (Feb 7, 2019)

If you still have issues I'd recommend buying an Arctic Mono Plus, under full load in demanding games I rarely exceed 45*C with my 1060 6GB mini.  Before that I would hit 80*C.  The Mono Plus only costs around $30.


----------



## Ibotibo01 (Feb 11, 2019)

RoughDL said:


> Any updates? Did they give you another one?


They said It hasn't issues but I called back and they said you give to us and we try to fix or give other one. I hope that They give to new one and they approve the issue.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 11, 2019)

Ibotibo01 said:


> They said It hasn't issues but I called back and they said you give to us and we try to fix or give other one. I hope that They give to new one and they approve the issue.



If they are going to give you the same exact card back with the dual fan solution then the heat is likely still going to be an issue. its not the first time gigabyte have put just below acceptable coolers on their graphics cards to save money. the Gaming OC models tend to be the cheapest. so of course the manufacturers has to find a way to cut costs somewhere.


----------



## John Naylor (Feb 12, 2019)

I can't quite understand why a brand new 2060 would have any warranty issues.... But speculating on the cause of the problem is not worth our T & E  until the oft repeated question of ambient temps is answered.   If it's 95 F in room... 80 to 84C is great temps; it's not the card's fault


----------



## Ibotibo01 (Feb 12, 2019)

John Naylor said:


> I can't quite understand why a brand new 2060 would have any warranty issues.... But speculating on the cause of the problem is not worth our T & E  until the oft repeated question of ambient temps is answered.   If it's 95 F in room... 80 to 84C is great temps; it's not the card's fault


My room temperature is 76 F.


----------



## RoughDL (Feb 12, 2019)

Ibotibo01 said:


> They said It hasn't issues but I called back and they said you give to us and we try to fix or give other one. I hope that They give to new one and they approve the issue.


Hope we'll see a great result of their investigation. But anyway, shame on gigabyte!


----------



## giorge1945 (Feb 13, 2019)

i have Zotac AMP edition and get 80c too, with a closed case and 4 fans, two intake and two exhaust, Looking for more people with my same model in a real situation, they get similar result, after 10 minutes 78/80c and increases a bit in a long session, very far from the "70/72" of the review, it happens that most tests are done in open environment, with the fan speed to the maximum. I had another open case that I have and the result was similar. so I think is normal, the maximum temperature accepted in the rtx 2060 is 88c. and sorry for my English, I don't speak it.


----------



## ffachopper (Feb 13, 2019)

Hello, I registered in the forum after looking up the same temperature issue I am having with my card.

I bought the same graphics card yesterday (RTX 2060 Gigabyte OC) and tested it a few times. I found out the card reaches really high temperatures as the oc posted here.

Although it's not an issue on games and performance (I can play everything on max without any hiccups), I find that reaching 80 degrees is a lot for a videocard.

Here are the results on a benchmark I did today. The results are great comparing it to the most expensive versions of the same graphics card.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 13, 2019)

giorge1945 said:


> happens that most tests are done in open environment, with the fan speed to the maximum


Who does that without any other datasets???



ffachopper said:


> I find that reaching 80 degrees is a lot for a videocard.


Really...its normal after long sessions inside a case. The cards are set to run around that point. In fact l, users are able to raise it so there should be little worry at 80c.


----------



## ffachopper (Feb 13, 2019)

Yes, I think after seeing benchmarks of other videocards running at 70c I got a little worried with mine reaching 80-82c

But the performance is great and what I expected of a 2060 (even my gigabyte benchmarks a little better than more expensive versions of the same card).

While playing games in ultra graphics it reaches 70c / 75c max temps


----------



## ffachopper (Feb 16, 2019)

A little update: after testing a few games, configurations, benchmarks and software, I concluded that the 2060 reaches 80-84c just for a couple of seconds at full load, and the temps are between 70-75c 99% of the time, without lowering it's performance. Would love to have lower temps, but it is what it is, and as long as the video card works at it's fullest, i'm ok with it


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 17, 2019)

Way these cards are made you may want to change thermalcompound and increase contact pressure of the hsf to the die just slightly...


----------



## John Naylor (Feb 17, 2019)

Ibotibo01 said:


> My room temperature is 76 F.



That's about 2.5F above normal test conditions so, that points to hardware issue.



eidairaman1 said:


> Way these cards are made you may want to change thermalcompound and increase contact pressure of the hsf to the die just slightly...



Probably better off returning it rather than risking warranty coverage.  



ffachopper said:


> A little update: after testing a few games, configurations, benchmarks and software, I concluded that the 2060 reaches 80-84c just for a couple of seconds at full load, and the temps are between 70-75c 99% of the time, without lowering it's performance. Would love to have lower temps, but it is what it is, and as long as the video card works at it's fullest, i'm ok with it



https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Zotac/GeForce_RTX_2060_AMP/36.html


Here's a summary of TPUs test results ...* Card* .... Idle temp / *Temp @ Full Load* / Sound level

*EVGA RTX 2060 XC Ultra* 48°/ *C70*° / C35 dBA
*MSI RTX 2060 Gaming Z* 51° / *C68°C* / 31 dBA
*NVIDIA RTX 2060 Founders Edition* 36°C / *72°C* / 32 dBA
*NVIDIA RTX 2070 Founders Edition* 37° / *C76°C* / 34 dBA
*Palit RTX 2060 GamingPro OC* 34°C / *68°C* / 36 dBA
*ZOTAC RTX 2060 AMP* 34°C / *72°C* / 40 dBA


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 18, 2019)

ffachopper said:


> A little update: after testing a few games, configurations, benchmarks and software, I concluded that the 2060 reaches 80-84c just for a couple of seconds at full load, and the temps are between 70-75c 99% of the time, without lowering it's performance. Would love to have lower temps, but it is what it is, and as long as the video card works at it's fullest, i'm ok with it



This is how it should actually look because it means GPU Boost 3.0 is settling at a proper temperature/voltage point in your case. Its a quick learner, at that. And if it _cannot keep temperatures_ below 84C in regular conditions (ambient of 18-30C) I would consider it reason to RMA, since the technology is designed not to exceed that temp, and if it does, a heavy performance hit (voltage drop) is the result. And thát means the card/product is not operating as it is marketed and as it should.

Bottom line: 84 C peak temp = fine. 85 C peak temp = reason to worry. 84-85C consistently = major issue. Its a fine line


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 18, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> This is how it should actually look because it means GPU Boost 3.0 is settling at a proper temperature/voltage point in your case. Its a quick learner, at that. And if it _cannot keep temperatures_ below 84C in regular conditions (ambient of 18-30C) I would consider it reason to RMA, since the technology is designed not to exceed that temp, and if it does, a heavy performance hit (voltage drop) is the result. And thát means the card/product is not operating as it is marketed and as it should.
> 
> Bottom line: 84 C peak temp = fine. 85 C peak temp = reason to worry. 84-85C consistently = major issue. Its a fine line


what
no ?
85c all day is not a problem ... unless its a amd card in witch case it will probably catch fire soon
laptop gpus run in the high 90's


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 18, 2019)

OneMoar said:


> what
> no ?
> 85c all day is not a problem ... unless its a amd card in witch case it will probably catch fire soon
> laptop gpus run in the high 90's



You go ahead and run your Pascal or Turing at 85 C and watch what happens.


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 18, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> You go ahead and run your Pascal or Turing at 85 C and watch what happens.



I have nothing they just don't boost as high

you been all over  the place with your information lately bud maby time to chill out


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 18, 2019)

OneMoar said:


> I have nothing they just don't boost as high
> 
> you been all over  the place with your information lately bud maby time to chill out



Correct, they lose ALL boost and revert to base clock or something close by. You  wont lose 13mh bins but instead a few hundred mhz. And that is not the intended use of these cards.

Not sure what you are getting at otherwise, but this is one aubject Im pretty certain of.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 18, 2019)

Few considerations. This is a GTX1080 grade chip performance/power draw, it is normal to be a bit hot and there are different cooling solutions from board partners, some better and more expensive some not so good but cheaper. Except for defective items, all of these implementations ensure that the card is working properly, ALL are designed to keep the card in the thermal and power envelope required for proper functioning. Our card is kept at around 75 C in gaming, the actual clocks (boost) move between 1870 and 1920 regardless of the temp, it is how these cards work. I highly doubt that any non-defective card, even the most basic ones surpass 80 C under load.


----------



## Vya Domus (Feb 18, 2019)

OneMoar said:


> unless its a amd card in witch case it will probably catch fire soon



So 85c on an Nvidia GPU all fine but on AMD it catches fire ? Why ? Because of the sticker ?

I just love these biased unfounded claims that have absolutely nothing to do with reality.


----------



## John Naylor (Feb 18, 2019)

Sure hi temps are no worry ... as long as you don't mind performance being nerfed.  Like everything else ... no matter what it is, if your Item is X + 10 and everybody elses is jut X, then ... "by definition"  .... it is NOT normal.



Crap Daddy said:


> Few considerations. This is a GTX1080 grade chip performance/power draw, it is normal to be a bit hot and there are different cooling solutions from board partners, some better and more expensive some not so good but cheaper. Except for defective items, all of these implementations ensure that the card is working properly, .



The numbers really don't support this.; with each generation, nVidia has made significant strides in power efficiency.... so while the performance may be comparable   The different AIB Gigabyte 1080s hit only 70 -  71C under load with OC in TPUs test BTW, most drawing 222 - 245 watts in peak gaming... The tested AIB 2060s ranged from 68 - 72C under load and drew just 187 watts (Zotac),   205 watts (MSI), 207 (EVGA), 196 (Palit) ... that'san average of 199 watts.  That puts the 1080s with 10 - 20% more power consumption.  Another reason the 20xx series cards have shown that they are not at all limited by heat but by power due to the way the boost profile has been configured.  In this power limited state, it's not normal to see high temps.  Even the Tis are seeing only 62 - 74 depending upon how aggressive the clocks are and the tendency to set the fan curves leaning towards lower sound than lower temps.




Vya Domus said:


> I just love these biased unfounded claims that have absolutely nothing to do with reality.



In recenbt generations, AMD has had a higher temp limit than nVidia ...I remeber AMD doing a AMA and, when asked about the temps, the AMD big chese on the panel said 90 - 95, we are cool with that.... more recent;ly in TPUs testing:   Vegs 64 was 85C, 390x was 83C


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 18, 2019)

Vya Domus said:


> So 85c on an Nvidia GPU all fine but on AMD it catches fire ? Why ? Because of the sticker ?
> 
> I just love these biased unfounded claims that have absolutely nothing to do with reality.


seriously cut it with the biased and unfounded Schick if you bothered todo your research before fanboying you would understand the comment

AMD Cards(particularly TSMC 28nm) historically do not tolerate being run hot
GCN 1.0 though 1.2 where known to suffer failures from high sustained operating temps resulting from either excessive vrm temps or more common core package failure which is why you see people baking them

AMD cards are the ones you usually see on the reflow bench while it does happen to nvidia cards particularly the older ones its no ware near the number of amd cards I have had to reflow/reball

and from my own experience if you keep  them below 75c and run the fans aggressively and cool the backside of the core you don't have the issue

so do not lecture me on bias without fact checking

as for Polaris and up they have there own set of thermal issues most related to excessive current  draw which is why you see the bigger GCN4 chips with MASSIVE vrms on them to handle the load for a chip thats allegedly a 150W TDP and I have had a couple of those on the reflow bench


----------



## Vya Domus (Feb 18, 2019)

OneMoar said:


> todo your research before fanboying you would understand the comment




You may do the same, Vega 64 literally ships with a 85c temperature target out of the box for reference models and you expect me to believe your generic statement that all AMD cards will catch on fire based on your limited experience with older cards ? And you think that's not biased at all ?

Got it, why do I bother.


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 18, 2019)

Vya Domus said:


> You may do the same, Vega 64 literally ships with a 85c temperature target out of the box for reference models and you expect me to believe your generic statement that all AMD cards will catch on fire based on you're limited experience with older cards. And you think that's not biased at all ?
> 
> Got it, why do I bother.


they all ship with a 85c temp target inc the older ones 

thats too hot

got it why do I bother ...


----------



## Vya Domus (Feb 18, 2019)

OneMoar said:


> thats too hot



Do some consulting work for AMD, those morons shipped these cards like that.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 18, 2019)

Vya Domus said:


> Do some consulting work for AMD, those morons shipped these cards like that.


I wouldn't bother, no one mentioned AMD apart from him which had nothing to do with the topic at hand, he obviously has a drum to beat (been beating it for quite a while now), don't get suckered in.


----------



## londiste (Feb 18, 2019)

290x was the card where AMD raised the temperature limit. Otherwise it simply would have throttled too much. This was one generation.
Most GPUs from both vendors throughout other generations have ended up with 80-85C temperature target.


----------



## overvolted (Feb 19, 2019)

ffachopper said:


> Hello, I registered in the forum after looking up the same temperature issue I am having with my card.
> 
> I bought the same graphics card yesterday (RTX 2060 Gigabyte OC) and tested it a few times. I found out the card reaches really high temperatures as the oc posted here.
> 
> ...



For sake of comparison, here's the temp of my ASUS Strix.


----------



## ffachopper (Feb 19, 2019)

holy crap... 40c less... i'm not that happy with my gigabye anymore


----------



## overvolted (Feb 19, 2019)

ffachopper said:


> holy crap... 40c less... i'm not that happy with my gigabye anymore



I found this card as an "open box" for 320 bucks. I figured if there was any real problem with it I could open an rma and get a new one.
Still trying to figure out what was wrong with it. I think the only "problem" was that the box was literally opened. That's it.
Card was still sealed in the anti-stat bag inside. It was a great score.

The triple fan coolers do an excellent job.

I think the problem with the gigabyte heatsink is that the air can't blow through down to the card.
But maybe it's something deeper than that.


----------



## iuliansvox (Feb 20, 2019)

Hello guys, I think I have the same issue with my gpu (rtx 2060 gigabyte oc). In full load it reach 78c in temp in games like The Witcher 3, Far cr 5, Middle earth SoM, an what is very a annoying is that my pc case have a very loud sound when the gpu reach 75c, but if I press the case with my hand, the sound is not anymore, also, I found that setting power consumption at 82% (max 71c), a sweet spot, in MSI afterburner, but losing 5-8 fps, the sound is gone. I just ordered a new PSU (seasonic gold 650w) and 2 fans to install in the top of my case. I read that the airflow may be a problem and the also the PSU, I have now 500w, a noname one (was 40$). Any suggestion ?! and sorry for my english.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 20, 2019)

iuliansvox said:


> Hello guys, I think I have the same issue with my gpu (rtx 2060 gigabyte oc). In full load it reach 78c in temp in games like The Witcher 3, Far cr 5, Middle earth SoM, an what is very a annoying is that my pc case have a very loud sound when the gpu reach 75c, but if I press the case with my hand, the sound is not anymore, also, I found that setting power consumption at 82% (max 71c), a sweet spot, in MSI afterburner, but losing 5-8 fps, the sound is gone. I just ordered a new PSU (seasonic gold 650w) and 2 fans to install in the top of my case. I read that the airflow may be a problem and the also the PSU, I have now 500w, a noname one (was 40$). Any suggestion ?! and sorry for my english.



Stop wasting money on other components to somehow make a shitty graphics card work better... It won't change much if anything. Your temps are fine and won't be changing much unless you handicap performance. The case noise may be resonance, but to replace a case, PSU and add fans just to get a GPU that doesn't kill your ears... meh. I'd try to return it or have it replaced instead.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 20, 2019)

iuliansvox said:


> Hello guys, I think I have the same issue with my gpu (rtx 2060 gigabyte oc). In full load it reach 78c in temp in games like The Witcher 3, Far cr 5, Middle earth SoM, an what is very a annoying is that my pc case have a very loud sound when the gpu reach 75c, but if I press the case with my hand, the sound is not anymore, also, I found that setting power consumption at 82% (max 71c), a sweet spot, in MSI afterburner, but losing 5-8 fps, the sound is gone. I just ordered a new PSU (seasonic gold 650w) and 2 fans to install in the top of my case. I read that the airflow may be a problem and the also the PSU, I have now 500w, a noname one (was 40$). Any suggestion ?! and sorry for my english.


well, I wound have asked first before buying parts... what do you need? A power supply wont matter... case fans wont matter... 78C is perfect fine on that GPU. 

As far as case noise. Do something about it with the case so it stops vibrating.


----------



## iuliansvox (Feb 20, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> well, I wound have asked first before buying parts... what do you need? A power supply wont matter... case fans wont matter... 78C is perfect fine on that GPU.
> 
> As far as case noise. Do something about it with the case so it stops vibrating.


78c is fine ?!, i see same gpus having under 70c on youtube and reviews, even 60c constant, mine is 75-80c, and my case is vibrating very hard just when gpu reach 74-75c and above, when is arround 71c my case is quiet, why i dont know.... maybe the psu is struggle in full load ?. tnx for answering me.


----------



## londiste (Feb 20, 2019)

78C is fine. This is not a temperature that would harm GPU in any way.

You have this card, right? 
https://www.gigabyte.com/Graphics-Card/GV-N2060OC-6GD

The cooler on this particular model is not that good. This will result in a bit more noise and higher temperatures. There is very little impact to performance. The OP in the thread showed the card running at 1860MHz despite higher temperatures which is respectable enough. Even the Superposition results a few posts above show the Strix model getting only 2% better result despite 40C difference in temperature.

In your case, if pressing on the case will get rid of the sound this is clearly resonance. Vibration from GPU fans (or PSU fan) causing parts of the case to vibrate. The main goal should be finding out what parts are resonating. Side panels are the usual suspects when cheap cases are concerned. Does it still make the sound when panels are off? If you can find what parts in the case vibrate, simple solutions like a little electrical tape to avoid metal case parts making metal-to-metal contact can easily solve the noise problem.

Temperature-wise ensuring case has adequate airflow is pretty much the only reasonable thing you can do. What case do you have? How many fans to move air around?


----------



## iuliansvox (Feb 20, 2019)

https://www.gigabyte.com/Graphics-Card/GV-N2060WF2OC-6GD#kf


londiste said:


> 78C is fine. This is not a temperature that would harm GPU in any way.
> 
> You have this card, right?
> https://www.gigabyte.com/Graphics-Card/GV-N2060OC-6GD
> ...


https://www.gigabyte.com/Graphics-Card/GV-N2060WF2OC-6GD#kf my gpu, my case is tesseract with 2 fans, il buy an extra 2, i removed one side panel, the plexiglass one and the temps are 2c less, any advice?


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 20, 2019)

iuliansvox said:


> https://www.gigabyte.com/Graphics-Card/GV-N2060WF2OC-6GD#kf
> 
> https://www.gigabyte.com/Graphics-Card/GV-N2060WF2OC-6GD#kf my gpu, my case is tesseract with 2 fans, il buy an extra 2, i removed one side panel, the plexiglass one and the temps are 2c less, any advice?


Nope... a meager 2C dofference with the side panel off tells us you have decent airflow already.


----------



## Airbmax (Feb 21, 2019)

Can i use arctic cooling accelero twin turbo 3 with this card? https://www.gigabyte.com/Graphics-Card/GV-N2060WF2OC-6GD#kf


----------



## ffachopper (Feb 21, 2019)

These are the max numbers the card reached while playing Metro Exodus on Extreme Preset for 4 hours straight:





And these are the average ones from the same game / benchmark:


----------



## overvolted (Feb 21, 2019)

Yeah, that's pretty hot man.

Here's about 45 minutes of far cry 5 having some hairy gun battles with tons of enemies.

*The CPU is on water so ignore that.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 21, 2019)

ffachopper said:


> These are the max numbers the card reached while playing Metro Exodus on Extreme Preset for 4 hours straight:
> 
> View attachment 117071
> 
> ...



Its hot, but at the same time, if you look at the core clocks, those are maintained. Its a straight line all the time under load - give or take a few 13mhz boost bins here and there.  Whenever you see your core clock _and _ core voltage drop significantly (like 50+ mhz in one step), that means it is throttling and while officially that is not covered by warranty, it is not the behaviour you want.

This looks to me like GPU Boost doing its job and succeeding. The card is fine. Not sure about summer though.

Upon closer inspection, I think you just have a bit of a leaky chip + a not so great cooler & ambient temp.
Look at the graph:





The peak gaming load puts your card right at the edge of throttling. At the same time, under this sustained temp, the last bit of load there shows a peak in power consumption with temps staying the same. GPU Boost is adding juice to maintain clocks, and it can do it within the 84C barrier. In other words; works as advertised.

Your perfCap reasons are also identical to the other example across the whole bench.

One other point: this graph





Is showing not the maximum/peak values, but _averages. _And with a 76.4 C average you can rest assured this card surpassed 80C.


----------



## ffachopper (Feb 21, 2019)

Thank you all for your feedback. I spoke to my local Gigabyte representative and they told me those are not normal temps.
Tomorrow I'll be taking the card to the seller and they'll check if they have the same issues and then we'll see if they give me a new one or something.

As *Vayra86 *said, the card is working fine but those weird jumps could mean less years of true life of it. We'll see what Gigabyte has to say.

To the other owners of this same videocard with same temps: this is not normal, contact your sellers and try to get a new one.


----------



## iuliansvox (Feb 22, 2019)

Hello guys again. il upload some of my charts. first one is a superposition benchmark, the second is 25 min of The witcher 3 and the third one is 25 min of Far cry 5. resolution in games is 2560x1080 (ultrawide monitor, is so immersive), in TW3 i have 85 avg fps and for FR5 i have 95 avg fps. if u see in the TW3 gpu coreclok is 1815mhz, in the FC5 is 1920mhz, why ?!. im very happy with my cpu temp, arround 53c avg in all games. im not happy with my gpu temp, it go up to 77c in demanding games. when gpu reach 73c and above my pc case start to vibrate and resonate wich is very annoying the sound. any thoughts about my charts, if someone analise them and explain if there are ok... ty in advance for answering me.


----------



## overvolted (Feb 22, 2019)

iuliansvox said:


> Hello guys again. il upload some of my charts. first one is a superposition benchmark, the second is 25 min of The witcher 3 and the third one is 25 min of Far cry 5. resolution in games is 2560x1080 (ultrawide monitor, is so immersive), in TW3 i have 85 avg fps and for FR5 i have 95 avg fps. if u see in the TW3 gpu coreclok is 1815mhz, in the FC5 is 1920mhz, why ?!. im very happy with my cpu temp, arround 53c avg in all games. im not happy with my gpu temp, it go up to 77c in demanding games. when gpu reach 73c and above my pc case start to vibrate and resonate wich is very annoying the sound. any thoughts about my charts, if someone analise them and explain if there are ok... ty in advance for answering me.



Yes, technically the temperatures according to Nvidia, are ok.
BUT, it seems a lot of these cards are coming with inferior coolers which probably explains the lower cost.
Personally I wouldn't let anything run into the high 70s-80s range because heat simply degrades electronics, and especially memory.
Some may disagree, but I know for a fact that high temps like that drastically affect longevity.

The noise and vibration you are mentioning sounds like you may have a fan that is out of balance or defective.
Other than the temps and vibration, the card appears to perform fine.

The change in core clocks is the boost clock.
Look up above at my last GPUz post where the GPU core clock is at 2010mhz. That is not me doing that. It's the card. Also in Far Cry 5.
But temps stay in the 50s.
It's only supposed to go to 1860 per the specs, but apparently it goes much higher unless that's an error in GPUz?


----------



## ffachopper (Feb 22, 2019)

I've been doing some research and came to a conclusion:

There's two types of cards from this Gigabyte 2060 OC version that went into the market:

. The "ok" ones, that reach temperatures between 65-70c while intense gaming (around 30% of the cards in the market)
. The "f*cked up" ones, that reach 82-85c while intense gaming (mine and several others we saw on this thread, around 70% of the cards in the market)

I'm starting to believe there must be a thermal compound issue or something like that. If you see the reviews on newegg about this same card, you have 4 out of 6 that have temperature issues, and 2 that don't.


----------



## overvolted (Feb 23, 2019)

ffachopper said:


> I've been doing some research and came to a conclusion:
> 
> There's two types of cards from this Gigabyte 2060 OC version that went into the market:
> 
> ...




From what I've seen, the triple fan units with a longer board seem to perform much better.
Of course, you can try replacing whatever thermal compound from the factory with no penalty.
It can only get better.

Can't hurt to try.


----------



## Ibotibo01 (Feb 27, 2019)

ffachopper said:


> I've been doing some research and came to a conclusion:
> 
> There's two types of cards from this Gigabyte 2060 OC version that went into the market:
> 
> ...


I went to Gigabyte Technical Services 2 times but they only tried BIOS and replaced thermal paste. They said that No issue with GPU. I will go to Consumer Rights.


----------



## ffachopper (Feb 27, 2019)

Ibotibo01 said:


> I went to Gigabyte Technical Services 2 times but they only tried BIOS and replaced thermal paste. They said that No issue with GPU. I will go to Consumer Rights.


I left mine on the place I bought it so they can test it and tell me if they find the same issues I had (which I hope they do cause I tested it on two different computers). Will see what they say to me after that, if they give me the same one, they "fix" it or they offer me a new one.

After Gigabyte replaced bios and thermal paste, did your temperatures change at all?


----------



## las (Feb 27, 2019)

Sounds like Gigabyte alright


----------



## ffachopper (Feb 27, 2019)

Got an Asus 2060 Dual Series OC: max temps 64 at full use and only 60-70% fan speed with 100mhz manual OC


----------



## overvolted (Feb 28, 2019)

ffachopper said:


> Got an Asus 2060 Dual Series OC: max temps 64 at full use and only 60-70% fan speed with 100mhz manual OC



Much better.


----------



## Vario (Feb 28, 2019)

las said:


> Sounds like Gigabyte alright


I am personally never buying gigabyte again.


----------



## overvolted (Feb 28, 2019)

Vario said:


> I am personally never buying gigabyte again.



I'm not a fan of gigabyte myself, but their triple fan cards have always been pretty good.
My Radeon 7950 on my i7 920 rig is still a great card. it was just ugly blue.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Feb 28, 2019)

80-84C on load is COMPLETELY NORMAL.


----------



## qazishehryar (Feb 28, 2019)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> 80-84C on load is COMPLETELY NORMAL.



No i don't think so.... safe maybe but not normal.... i also got Gigabyte RTX 2060 Windforce OC yesterday and during this winter time when the ambient room temps are around 10c Celsius, my card easily reaches 80-82c .... moreover, the default fan profile is also very aggressive and fans spin at 80% upon reaching 75c and that is because Gigabyte has set it so due to using shitty heat sink on this card.... previously i had Zotac GTX 1070 Mini and it never even touched 75c in the same pc case and that too in summer time .... i think i sould change my card to Zotac Amp RTX 2060 ...


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Feb 28, 2019)

Well, you can save up by getting a GPU Bracket kit to adapt a CPU AIO Cooler to your current graphics card instead of buying another 2060 while selling your current one at a loss.


----------



## Ibotibo01 (Feb 28, 2019)

ffachopper said:


> After Gigabyte replaced bios and thermal paste, did your temperatures change at all?


It reaches 85C again, nothing changed. I will go to Consumer Rights.


ffachopper said:


> Got an Asus 2060 Dual Series OC: max temps 64 at full use and only 60-70% fan speed with 100mhz manual OC


Did you change your GPU? Did Service accept your GPU?


----------



## ffachopper (Feb 28, 2019)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> 80-84C on load is COMPLETELY NORMAL.


I talked to Gigabyte and they said those where not normal temperatures, that I should contact the seller



Ibotibo01 said:


> It reaches 85C again, nothing changed. I will go to Consumer Rights.
> 
> Did you change your GPU? Did Service accept your GPU?



I actually bought an Asus Advanced OC because it was really cheap on a local seller, and I am waiting for news about my Gigabye (which I will be selling after getting it back or getting another one). The Asus is working great, temps max 65 at full load. Even better OC


----------



## Vario (Feb 28, 2019)

overvolted said:


> I'm not a fan of gigabyte myself, but their triple fan cards have always been pretty good.
> My Radeon 7950 on my i7 920 rig is still a great card. it was just ugly blue.


yep that was the card that made me never buy them again, the 7970 OC.  Total unstable trash and RMA for it was a bad bad experience.


----------



## overvolted (Feb 28, 2019)

Vario said:


> yep that was the card that made me never buy them again, the 7970 OC.  Total unstable trash and RMA for it was a bad bad experience.



Really? Mine still works and has never given me a single problem. Yours was the triple fan model?


----------



## Vario (Mar 1, 2019)

overvolted said:


> Really? Mine still works and has never given me a single problem. Yours was the triple fan model?


Yep, triple fan, though it was a used card, I presume the prior owner burned it out mining litecoin.    I RMA'd it a few times for being unstable because it would crash about once an hour while gaming, on average, even if I underclocked it.  The first RMA replacement was even less stable.  RMA'd it again and that second RMA had obvious burn marks on it.  RMA'd it a 3rd time and got one that looked decent so I sold it to a miner.  Each RMA took a few weeks of not having a good graphics card and having to pay return shipping so it was pretty annoying.  Maybe if I was the original owner it would have been a better experience.  But they didn't make the RMA very enjoyable either.


----------



## BenchAndGames (Mar 6, 2019)

Ive read about Gigabyte RTX 2060 cooler issues, so now they are brinking up in the stores a V2. Im preaty sure you have the V1 with the cooler issues on it, Just see this video as a example:









Looks like the fan its dropped to 0 instanly all the time


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 6, 2019)

BenchAndGames said:


> Ive read about Gigabyte RTX 2060 cooler issues, so now they are brinking up in the stores a V2. Im preaty sure you have the V1 with the cooler issues on it, Just see this video as a example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just needs to cut the plate open further.


----------



## ffachopper (Mar 6, 2019)

BenchAndGames said:


> Ive read about Gigabyte RTX 2060 cooler issues, so now they are brinking up in the stores a V2. Im preaty sure you have the V1 with the cooler issues on it, Just see this video as a example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, it's V1. But the fan won't drop to 0, it works at full load and the temps are terrible. Still waiting for the place I bought it to contact me


----------



## BenchAndGames (Mar 6, 2019)

Yea just RMA it something wrong with that card, because I have also the RTX 2060 (its MSI Ventus OC) 2 fans also very similar to your video card, but I have in full load after hours playing between 55º-60ºC.


----------



## staysane0 (Mar 6, 2019)

So i think it's normal temperature considering cheap cooling system. Actually in games temperatures around 80C but no more.


----------



## ffachopper (Mar 7, 2019)

So the seller contacted me, they tested the card on 3 different systems and never got more than 75c on full load. They really wanted it to fail to give me another one, but they couldn't.

I will be selling it as I got an Asus 2060 OC that works great. I seem to have no luck with Gigabyte products.


----------



## BenchAndGames (Mar 7, 2019)

ffachopper said:


> So the seller contacted me, they tested the card on 3 different systems and never got more than 75c on full load. They really wanted it to fail to give me another one, but they couldn't.
> 
> I will be selling it as I got an Asus 2060 OC that works great. I seem to have no luck with Gigabyte products.



But how many days ago you bought that video card ?


----------



## blued (Mar 7, 2019)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> 80-84C on load is COMPLETELY NORMAL.


Absolutely. Lots of cards have been running higher temps than that for years, some over 90c (ie, AMD 290/290x reference), many 24/7 during the mining boom. The problem though with Nvidia cards (and AMD) in the 80c+ range is that this reduces the boost and may not get best performance as a result.


----------



## racer243l (Mar 7, 2019)

Vario said:


> Yep, triple fan, though it was a used card, I presume the prior owner burned it out mining litecoin.    I RMA'd it a few times for being unstable because it would crash about once an hour while gaming, on average, even if I underclocked it.  The first RMA replacement was even less stable.  RMA'd it again and that second RMA had obvious burn marks on it.  RMA'd it a 3rd time and got one that looked decent so I sold it to a miner.  Each RMA took a few weeks of not having a good graphics card and having to pay return shipping so it was pretty annoying.  Maybe if I was the original owner it would have been a better experience.  But they didn't make the RMA very enjoyable either.



My first Gigabyte card was a GTX 670 Windforce 3X OC 4GB which was really good. So I got a GTX 970 G1 Gaming afterwards which was an amazing overclocker. 1535Mhz core while bearly reaching 70°C on the auto fan curve. Not the quietest but still really good.
So naturally I decided to buy a Gigabyte 1080 Ti Xtreme Gaming, thinking it would be good. Well, I was wrong. Hitting 84°C stock no OC on a massive 1KG triple fan cooler that sagged like crazy, but even worse crashes to desktop with factory OC mode enabled. First RMA later, I got a brand new one that hit 86°C and also crashing as well as a crazy artifact show. Another RMA later I got a third card that, supprise supprise, did the same. Third RMA was a new card I immideatly sold for more than I paid. Thanks mining boom XD
Never heard from the buyer so it might have been fine. But after that I´m never tou-ching a Gigabyte card again.


----------



## ffachopper (Mar 7, 2019)

BenchAndGames said:


> But how many days ago you bought that video card ?


As of today, almost 25 days.


----------



## BenchAndGames (Mar 7, 2019)

ffachopper said:


> As of today, almost 25 days.


And in your country you do not have a law, which entitles you to return an item, in the first 14 days or 30 after the purchase ?
(Like amazon doing or others shops)


----------



## overvolted (Mar 7, 2019)

ffachopper said:


> So the seller contacted me, they tested the card on 3 different systems and never got more than 75c on full load. They really wanted it to fail to give me another one, but they couldn't.
> 
> I will be selling it as I got an Asus 2060 OC that works great. I seem to have no luck with Gigabyte products.



ASUS really does a good job on their gpu coolers. Mine has only gotten better now that I upgraded to a Phanteks Evolv X case.
I'm surprised how good it really is.

I was playing some games the other night for a while and never got over 46c! I was pretty impressed with that.


----------



## qazishehryar (Mar 8, 2019)

This is what i wrote to gigabyte and their lame *** reply:






I am officially never buying any Gigabyte product ever again.... i'll get rid of this card and buy myself Zotac or Asus one .....


----------



## Ibotibo01 (Mar 8, 2019)

qazishehryar said:


> This is what i wrote to gigabyte and their lame *** reply:
> 
> View attachment 118278
> 
> I am officially never buying any Gigabyte product ever again.... i'll get rid of this card and buy myself Zotac or Asus one .....


Me too friend.


----------



## overvolted (Mar 8, 2019)

It's like they didnt listen to a single damn thing you said.
Add me to the list as well. I will not be buying anything from them.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 9, 2019)

Like I said boys, they have no obligation and the card runs in spec... Sadly


----------



## Ibotibo01 (Mar 20, 2019)

Is there any progress on the topic?


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 20, 2019)

What are you looking for from us?


----------



## Ibotibo01 (Mar 20, 2019)

I said for other users of same card, not about you. If they fix temperature issue, I wanna know it.


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 20, 2019)

The only way you can work around this issue is:
a) replace the card with a new one with proper cooler (still card is in spec, if Gigabyte says it's faulty request
b) bruteforce airflow with new and better cooled case

You said you've reached 75C on 1050 Ti, which is already high even for a cheapo card. I've had 660 from MSI (Twin Frozr but still) that never went above 67C in my super cheapo Tacens Signum case which provides virtually no airflow from the front (still I have stock intake fan and a 120mm in the back). I'm running 1060 6GB for over a year now in the same case and reach similar temperatures so I don't know what kind of internal layout problems or ambient temperature you need to have to run into such issues.

Add pictures of your internal case layout.

Regardless of option a) or b) you won't solve it without spending extra money. Optimal route would probably be combining a) with b)

There's also option c) which is: enable Vsync and lock your games to 60 fps.


----------



## Ibotibo01 (Mar 20, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> You said you've reached 75C on 1050 Ti,


I said but I didn't replace thermal paste for 1,5 year. Later I replaced paste, It reached 65C in the same case.  I think that it is Gigabyte's fault. Maybe I will try if Consumer Rights don't accept.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 20, 2019)

Ibotibo01 said:


> I said but I didn't replace thermal paste for 1,5 year. Later I replaced paste, It reached 65C in the same case.  I think that it is Gigabyte's fault. Maybe I will try if Consumer Rights don't accept.



What will you say? That you can get the card to run cooler so its a bad product? I can get any piece of hardware to run cooler than out of the box. That's not really something that will get you anywhere...

If the card runs in spec, again, you haven't got a chance. The area where it gets 'debatable' is performance reduction due to temps, which gets pretty heavy above 84C. So, a card that cannot properly stay below that, even with max fanspeed, could be _considered as a bad product. _This is the gray area you have, use it well, its all about making your point in the best possible way. And that does _not _ mean sending your first email with an exhaustive list of arguments. Get your complaint escalated first so it gets real attention (not first line) and thén start talking.

First email contact should include:
- The card _does not meet the expectations_ that (insert company) created.
- The card objectively loses performance at its 'typical' operating temperature at full load. The temp is too high, so the performance loss is consistent.
- The amount of performance lost in typical operation creates a situation where the card provides lower performance than you see in reviews and comparable GPUs from other brands.

Second part:
- Kindly ask for a solution and for (insert company) to show they have the customers' interests at heart, like they say they do.
- Be clear about the fact that you _expect _a solution. Not 'want', or 'demand'. _Expect._ Make it sound like pure logic, not opinion.
- Be clear that since you expect a solution, not getting one will result in you escalating the matter. In what way, remains to be seen, but social media is a good one to mention. Also paint the picture of the opposite end: if a satisfactory solution is offered, you'd be the first to tell the world (insert company) is doing a good job.

This is my general approach with these gray areas (and I bite every single one I come across, and usually come out winning). Be clear, to the point, and show you mean business. That means: cut out every bit of emotion, make it solely about the agreement you have with company and it not living up to that. Emotion is weakness.


----------



## qazishehryar (Mar 23, 2019)

I solved the problem by selling my Gigabyyte RTX 2060 Windforce OC and getting EVGA RTX 2070 XC   .... High temps were normal according to the company and when running fans at 90-100% the card didn't go above 79c .... according to the company 80-84c is safe, fine, and within specs but not for me as i am accustomed to running my cards @65-70c range.... All in all the card never gave me a problem running at 79c nor any performance issues.... i would have kept on using it but i wanted to upgrade....


----------



## Nxodus (Mar 23, 2019)

overvolted said:


> ASUS really does a good job on their gpu coolers. Mine has only gotten better now that I upgraded to a Phanteks Evolv X case.
> I'm surprised how good it really is.
> 
> I was playing some games the other night for a while and never got over 46c! I was pretty impressed with that.



46c? that's because the the game wasn't very demanding. While ASUS GPUs are top quality, they're not that good Try something like Metro Exodus on high, you'll get instant 72c+


----------



## Vya Domus (Mar 23, 2019)

Should have returned it when you could, something to remember next time.


----------



## rodrigoxm49 (Mar 29, 2019)

OP still don't showed us the case. Pretty much sure that this is the problem here even if the cooling solution from manufacter is not the best possible. Gigabyte isnt a great videocard manufactor anyway. I have one.


----------



## robot zombie (Mar 29, 2019)

Nxodus said:


> 46c? that's because the the game wasn't very demanding. While ASUS GPUs are top quality, they're not that good Try something like Metro Exodus on high, you'll get instant 72c+


Nope. Low 60s with rtx on. Boosting up to 2.1ghz and creeping on 190w. And the thing is it can actually do better. The second "quiet" bios runs warmer. But either way I brought the fan curve way down. Running stock it wont hit 60 on that game.

Just to be that guy.


----------



## Ibotibo01 (Mar 30, 2019)

rodrigoxm49 said:


> OP still don't showed us the case. Pretty much sure that this is the problem here even if the cooling solution from manufacter is not the best possible. Gigabyte isnt a great videocard manufactor anyway. I have one.


Nope, i tried 2 cases. I went 2 times to go PC Enthuasist. He thinks same with me.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 30, 2019)

You have to live with the elevated temperature until you get better airflow.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Mar 30, 2019)

I just Google'd your card and most people are getting up around 70 to 75c under load with that Gigabyte card. While 80 to 84c is within specs, like you I'd see if you could get it down that 10c just because cooler equals longer life for PC components.


----------



## mohpsxx (Mar 31, 2019)

i have the same issue  .the problem on heat sink   don't waste your time  the only thing you have to do

set temp limit to 65  and curve fan to max 75% v sync on  .... temp 74-78 with no noise .
Of course you will lose some of the performance (1800 mhz of 1950)  But there is no solution to this problem now 

I have noticed that some games do not have high temperature


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 31, 2019)

mohpsxx said:


> i have the same issue  .the problem on heat sink   don't waste your time  the only thing you have to do
> 
> set temp limit to 65  and curve fan to max 75% v sync on  .... temp 74-78 with no noise .
> Of course you will lose some of the performance (1800 mhz of 1950)  But there is no solution to this problem now
> ...


That heatsink doesn't look particularly bad for a 160W mid-range GPU.


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 31, 2019)

Zubasa said:


> That heatsink doesn't look particularly bad for a 160W mid-range GPU.



And yet:


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 31, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> And yet:
> View attachment 119955


So Gigabyte upgraded the heatsink, I guess they are doing a good thing for once?
I mean they are improving a product that is technically running in spec.


----------



## staysane0 (Mar 31, 2019)

Zubasa said:


> So Gigabyte upgraded the heatsink, I guess they are doing a good thing for once?
> I mean they are improving a product that is technically running in spec.


 lol yeah, but I have a windforce rev 1,0 with same radiator and 100 mm fans, and its heating is same about 80. Actually never more 81C at full load.
I don't think it's real problem while there is no cards with same price and better coolong. But they are...



mohpsxx said:


> i have the same issue  .the problem on heat sink   don't waste your time  the only thing you have to do
> 
> set temp limit to 65  and curve fan to max 75% v sync on  .... temp 74-78 with no noise .
> Of course you will lose some of the performance (1800 mhz of 1950)  But there is no solution to this problem now
> ...


Meh, I tried that and it's not worth at all. You can google a little bit and realize that other 20** cards can reach ±80C at easy on full load. If you want so, set 75C limit because it's fine. Or just lock fps around 70-80 if you have 60Hz monitor, can help too in some games.


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 31, 2019)

staysane0 said:


> lol yeah, but I have a windforce rev 1,0 with same radiator and 100 mm fans, and its heating is same about 80. Actually never more 81C at full load.
> I don't think it's real problem while there is no cards with same price and better coolong. But they are...


You are free to buy what ever else, it doesn't mean the Gigabyte card is faulty though.
As you said, the Gigabyte product is not competitve, then buy other brands, that is how competition works.


----------



## mohpsxx (Mar 31, 2019)

any one buy rev 2  model ?

nvidia must have option to power off on rtx  on chip  to void the hot temp


----------



## Hardcore Games (Mar 31, 2019)

If you have 1 intake fan and 1 exhaust fan, try installing some top exhaust fans as they can cool a hot box fast


----------



## mohpsxx (Apr 1, 2019)

staysane0 said:


> So i think it's normal temperature considering cheap cooling system. Actually in games temperatures around 80C but no more.
> View attachment 118138


what your fan speed ?


----------



## staysane0 (Apr 1, 2019)

mohpsxx said:


> what your fan speed ?


Hmm around 80% as I remember, and also five fans in a case. 
(it is GV-N2060WF2OC-6GD)


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 1, 2019)

Zubasa said:


> So Gigabyte upgraded the heatsink, I guess they are doing a good thing for once?
> I mean they are improving a product that is technically running in spec.



Not so much an upgrade as it is a fix. Whoever designed that first one just took a simple vertical heatsink and multiplied it x surface area and thought 'should work fine'. This is the stuff you see on a CPU cooler base, the fans are straight blowing air onto a metal wall, there is no airflow there.


----------



## mohpsxx (Apr 1, 2019)

CoolerMaster MasterBox Q300L  max temp 76c 










this is another case less fans  80c


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 1, 2019)

mohpsxx said:


> CoolerMaster MasterBox Q300L  max temp 76c
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also slower CPUs, that FFXV bench score is pretty damn horrible - 76xx points and 82xx points is very low. I score over 9k on a GTX 1080 that is only slightly faster... Less performance = less heat. These comparisons don't ever work because so many variables are different; ambient (room) temperature, but also the rest of the rig do play their part. For example, if you have a very hot CPU above the GPU, that will also increase temps

I think the topic is complete tbh, the cause of problems is clear (shit cooler) and anything else that is not optimal will only make the overall performance worse, this includes case airflow, ambient temp, and the rest of the components, hell even display res.


----------



## staysane0 (Apr 1, 2019)

Well, I think I'm done with gigabyte and will try to RMA my card also because its fans starts to rattle. Shitty plastic, shitty radiator, shitty fans and no damn LED  and that all costs like the FE 2060. Scamobyte
I hope Asus or something else would be better


----------



## mohpsxx (Apr 2, 2019)

open case no fans mode ...
cap fps to 120 on riva tuner
set temp limit to 65 aorus engine
set fan curve to 65% max  ..silent  on aorus engine
max temp 80 c ...room temp 40c

FF15 BENCHMARK  STOCK  WITH R5 1600 NO OC = 8100
SILENT MODE = 7500


----------



## rodrigoxm49 (Apr 3, 2019)

Ibotibo01 said:


> Nope, i tried 2 cases. I went 2 times to go PC Enthuasist. He thinks same with me.
> View attachment 119854
> 
> View attachment 119855
> View attachment 119856


In my experience this case is the reason for these little higher temps. You should run open case benchs and see what happens. Probably you will have better temps, something about 5C or even more. It's not rare to see something like 15C lower wih open case. I've seen this before.

A good fan on the front (assuming that is possible on this case) and two fans as exhaust will help to keep things better, but this case is not the proper case to put things that produce much heat like a hi-end videocard. So there's not too much to do without making huge modification on case, which is not worth. You should just buy a better case as fast as you can. Looks like it should be priority on the next update you're planing.

Gigabyte is not a great VGA manufactor, but Windforce cooler solution is one of the bests. There are no better fans, for example.



staysane0 said:


> Hmm around 80% as I remember, and also five fans in a case.
> (it is GV-N2060WF2OC-6GD)


But what fans and what case? There's a lot of fans on the market that are really terrible. I'm not saying that your case, but we need to ask.

Like I say, you will not find much better cooling solution than Windforce. It's a well made heatsink with one of the bests fans in the market. Try to put on 100% when you're playing to see what happens.


----------



## staysane0 (Apr 3, 2019)

rodrigoxm49 said:


> But what fans and what case? There's a lot of fans on the market that are really terrible. I'm not saying that your case, but we need to ask.


zalman z9 neo, not so good actually but ok



rodrigoxm49 said:


> Like I say, you will not find much better cooling solution than Windforce. It's a well made heatsink with one of the bests fans in the market. Try to put on 100% when you're playing to see what happens.


Those fans are bad, they rattle just out of a box and I found few threads with same issue. Maybe just a bad luck idk 
And "windforce" not bad at x3 fan version. So, I don't say that 80C is a real problem, but ASUS Dual OC heats up to max 70C for almost the same price.


----------



## racer243l (Apr 3, 2019)

rodrigoxm49 said:


> Gigabyte is not a great VGA manufactor, but Windforce cooler solution is one of the bests. There are no better fans, for example.
> 
> Like I say, you will not find much better cooling solution than Windforce. It's a well made heatsink with one of the bests fans in the market. Try to put on 100% when you're playing to see what happens.


Except literally every other cooler on the market. Windforce was great back on the 900-series when it was top tier in Gigabytes product stack and base for G1 and Xtreme gaming.
Today though, it´s bottom tier and should be avoided.


----------



## rodrigoxm49 (Apr 3, 2019)

staysane0 said:


> zalman z9 neo, not so good actually but ok
> 
> 
> Those fans are bad, they rattle just out of a box and I found few threads with same issue. Maybe just a bad luck idk
> And "windforce" not bad at x3 fan version. So, I don't say that 80C is a real problem, but ASUS Dual OC heats up to max 70C for almost the same price.





racer243l said:


> Except literally every other cooler on the market. Windforce was great back on the 900-series when it was top tier in Gigabytes product stack and base for G1 and Xtreme gaming.
> Today though, it´s bottom tier and should be avoided.



You're guys could be right, because i was talking about my experience with GTX970, 380x, etc. I assumed that newer cards have small litography, higher clocks, but same heat to dissipate.

Which make me think. If a Windforce could dissipate 200W from my R9 380 easily (75C max), why it shouldn't able to dissipate less than this in the 2060 case?

It's makes no sense to me. hotter VRM and memory maybe? Need to me much hotter to makes sense.


----------



## racer243l (Apr 3, 2019)

rodrigoxm49 said:


> You're guys are probably right, because i was talking about my experience with GTX970, 380x, etc. I assumed that newer cards have small litography, higher clocks, but same heat to dissipate.


Exactly, I also had a G1 Gaming 970 and loved it. But it went downhill from there sadly


----------



## rodrigoxm49 (Apr 3, 2019)

racer243l said:


> Exactly, I also had a G1 Gaming 970 and loved it. But it went downhill from there sadly


I have edited my post since mine R9 380 is a 200W card, at least 10% more than 2060. So if the same heatsink+fan is capable to do the job on my card, it should done a even better job on 2060 (180W card). Doesnt it? I just wondering since hotter VRM and other stuffs could justify, but even that, it need to be much much much hotter.

Maybe there's better solution out there, but Windforce (even 2x fans) should do de job. It can keep mine 380 under 75C easily.


----------



## mo94 (Apr 3, 2019)

Hey all,
I have the rev2 version of the GeForce RTX™ 2060 OC (rev. 2.0), ended up here because i was googling why this card runs so hot, and read through pretty much all the thread, with the best airflow possible for my case right now I have 5 fans in there rn, I hit 77 on a burn test, 10mins in, this is with a decent case dust filters removed front cover removed, taking it out of the case doesn't do much either, the cooling on this card is sh*t so if you're looking for the rev2 look else where. Oh just to add my gpu clock was around 1900 while temp was in the high 60s was a little over crs. 77degreesC it was in the 1900s.
Good card tho, just runs hot.


----------



## rodrigoxm49 (Apr 3, 2019)

mo94 said:


> Hey all,
> I have the rev2 version of the GeForce RTX™ 2060 OC (rev. 2.0), ended up here because i was googling why this card runs so hot, and read through pretty much all the thread, with the best airflow possible for my case right now I have 5 fans in there rn, I hit 77 on a burn test, 10mins in, this is with a decent case dust filters removed front cover removed, taking it out of the case doesn't do much either, the cooling on this card is sh*t so if you're looking for the rev2 look else where. Oh just to add *my gpu clock was around 1900 while temp was in the high 60s was a little over crs. 77degreesC it was in the 1900s*.
> Good card tho, just runs hot.



Can you explain better?


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 3, 2019)

mo94 said:


> Hey all,
> I have the rev2 version of the GeForce RTX™ 2060 OC (rev. 2.0), ended up here because i was googling why this card runs so hot, and read through pretty much all the thread, with the best airflow possible for my case right now I have 5 fans in there rn, I hit 77 on a burn test, 10mins in, this is with a decent case dust filters removed front cover removed, taking it out of the case doesn't do much either, the cooling on this card is sh*t so if you're looking for the rev2 look else where. Oh just to add my gpu clock was around 1900 while temp was in the high 60s was a little over crs. 77degreesC it was in the 1900s.
> Good card tho, just runs hot.



Those temps are normal and 77C is 7C below throttle point, so you have headroom.

Give the Core +100 mhz and bench it, don't touch power target (100% is fine). I'm pretty confident it'll fly.


----------



## Zubasa (Apr 4, 2019)

mohpsxx said:


> open case no fans mode ...
> cap fps to 120 on riva tuner
> set temp limit to 65 aorus engine
> set fan curve to 65% max  ..silent  on aorus engine
> ...


So you lose performance to lower the temperature so that you don't lose performance?
It makes no sense.
As long as the card is running within spec, at most the card doesn't boost as high and performs slightly worse.
By down clocking / limiting the card you are losing significant performance no matter what.


----------



## mohpsxx (Apr 4, 2019)

mo94 said:


> Hey all,
> I have the rev2 version of the GeForce RTX™ 2060 OC (rev. 2.0), ended up here because i was googling why this card runs so hot, and read through pretty much all the thread, with the best airflow possible for my case right now I have 5 fans in there rn, I hit 77 on a burn test, 10mins in, this is with a decent case dust filters removed front cover removed, taking it out of the case doesn't do much either, the cooling on this card is sh*t so if you're looking for the rev2 look else where. Oh just to add my gpu clock was around 1900 while temp was in the high 60s was a little over crs. 77degreesC it was in the 1900s.
> Good card tho, just runs hot.



what is your fan speed at max temp?


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 4, 2019)

Maybe give the MSI 2060 GAMING Z at look? As long as you've got the space for a three slot card. Also it's heavy so you might need to provide some extra support.
I can vouch for the heatsink keeping temperatures under control if you have some airflow through the case.

https://www.msi.com/Graphics-card/GeForce-RTX-2060-GAMING-Z-6G


----------



## mo94 (Apr 4, 2019)

mohpsxx said:


> what is your fan speed at max temp?


83% but since I have improved my case fan configuration, will some games now and see how it performs.


----------



## overvolted (Apr 4, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Maybe give the MSI 2060 GAMING Z at look? As long as you've got the space for a three slot card. Also it's heavy so you might need to provide some extra support.
> I can vouch for the heatsink keeping temperatures under control if you have some airflow through the case.
> 
> https://www.msi.com/Graphics-card/GeForce-RTX-2060-GAMING-Z-6G



I will attest to this. I own one and it's a great card that stays nice and cool.


----------



## mo94 (Apr 4, 2019)

mohpsxx said:


> what is your fan speed at max temp?



Ran a burn test for 15 mins on furmark then after 15 mins enabled furry object rendering. Here are the results, at the end it was stuck on 74degreesC removed my dust filters and it started slowly dropping to 71degreesC so far I am happy, but I shouldn't have to remove the dust filters, its the lian li pc o-11air case which is known to have air flow issues, culprit being the dust filters. Will be getting rid of this case anyway.


----------



## mohpsxx (Apr 4, 2019)

mo94 said:


> Ran a burn test for 15 mins on furmark then after 15 mins enabled furry object rendering. Here are the results, at the end it was stuck on 74degreesC removed my dust filters and it started slowly dropping to 71degreesC so far I am happy, but I shouldn't have to remove the dust filters, its the lian li pc o-11air case which is known to have air flow issues, culprit being the dust filters. Will be getting rid of this case anyway.



that clear ... the heat sink on rev2 is best














Hello. I have also bought the same Gigabyte RTX 2060 Windforce OC. It's a good card but i hate the temperature .... the temp goes and stays between 80-82c in stock clocks ..... the temp situation is same as in this video .... could you happen to know why is that and what is the solution? Thanks

that's enough gigabyte  
 there is a problem with the cooling system 2x fan


----------



## staysane0 (Apr 4, 2019)

mohpsxx said:


> there is a problem with the cooling system 2x fan


2x 100mm fans (windforce) is OK, but its little radiator with only two heat pipes...


----------



## mohpsxx (Apr 4, 2019)

mo94 said:


> 83% but since I have improved my case fan configuration, will some games now and see how it performs.



what kind of improve ... size of fans  and directions ?



staysane0 said:


> 2x 100mm fans (windforce) is OK, but its little radiator with only two heat pipes...



What I can not understand is companies test cards before release ? is gigabyte test their gpus before release?

the question is ...... why zotac rtx 2060 2fans have perfect temp

gigabyte mini heat pipes  ... no comment


----------



## mo94 (Apr 4, 2019)

mohpsxx said:


> that clear ... the heat sink on rev2 is best
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine isn't the windforce version its this one:

https://www.gigabyte.com/uk/Graphics-Card/GV-N2060OC-6GD-rev-20#kf


----------



## staysane0 (Apr 4, 2019)

mohpsxx said:


> What I can not understand is companies test cards before release ? is gigabyte test their gpus before release?


Again, these temperatures around 80C is normal, the only problem is overpriced and pointless windforce2x-version in my opinion. The cheap one version is... ok I guess. Actually, if I knew about it before buying, I would choose another card with better cooler for 10-20$ more.


----------



## rodrigoxm49 (Apr 4, 2019)

It's good to remember to OP that you can always change thermal compound. If you use a good one, you can easily gain 20% on temps. I bet that Gigabyte uses really poor performance thermal compound. At least here these changes don't avoid guarantee when there's no tape on screws.


----------



## mohpsxx (Apr 5, 2019)

any one try change thermal compound ?


----------



## staysane0 (Apr 5, 2019)

mohpsxx said:


> any one try change thermal compound ?


No, I try to change a video card ;D


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 5, 2019)

rodrigoxm49 said:


> It's good to remember to OP that you can always change thermal compound. If you use a good one, you can easily gain 20% on temps. I bet that Gigabyte uses really poor performance thermal compound. At least here these changes don't avoid guarantee when there's no tape on screws.


Don't trust this post. 

20 % of 273+80 Kelvin is 70.6 K reduction => net result 10 degree Celcius. You do know when talking percentage it is of SI units.
20% of 80 C is 16 degree C => net result 64 degree C. I have been nice and shown the best result. I could have taking Rankin or the Fahrenheit which again show the absurd in the statement.

What you can get is -5 to + 5 degree Celsius reduction. - 5 => increase in temperature if you are a noob not knowing how to replace TIM, 5 degree C if the manufacturer f**ked up and either forgot TIM or put in 2 mm.


----------



## Ibotibo01 (Apr 5, 2019)

mohpsxx said:


> any one try change thermal compound ?


I tried but i don't know thermal compound's name. Now it reaches 84C. 



rodrigoxm49 said:


> It's good to remember to OP that you can always change thermal compound. If you use a good one, you can easily gain 20% on temps. I bet that
> Gigabyte uses really poor performance thermal compound. At least here these changes don't avoid guarantee when there's no tape on screws.



I will try new thermal paste which is Thermaltake TG4 or Dark Freezer Ultimate. I think that it is heating because of VRAM. Because if it use %10 of card, it will reach 78-80C on 1900MHZ. I believe it is fault of VRAM. It uses Micron, Micron doesn't support good overclocking. I will replace VRAM's thermal pads and thermal paste.



mstenholm said:


> Don't trust this post.
> 
> 20 % of 273+80 Kelvin is 70.6 K reduction => net result 10 degree Celcius. You do know when talking percentage it is of SI units.
> 20% of 80 C is 16 degree C => net result 64 degree C. I have been nice and shown the best result. I could have taking Rankin or the Fahrenheit which again show the absurd in the statement.
> ...


I agree with you.

All in all, this heatsink is awful. I hope that Consumer Rights will help to us. It is Gigabyte's fault, not us.



mohpsxx said:


> .. the heat sink on rev2 is best


How do you know?


----------



## rodrigoxm49 (Apr 6, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> Don't trust this post.
> 
> 20 % of 273+80 Kelvin is 70.6 K reduction => net result 10 degree Celcius. You do know when talking percentage it is of SI units.
> 20% of 80 C is 16 degree C => net result 64 degree C. I have been nice and shown the best result. I could have taking Rankin or the Fahrenheit which again show the absurd in the statement.
> ...


You probably knows nothing about what bad applied or even bad thermal compounds are capable to do and the huge difference that you can have on change it for a good thermal compound like Artic Silve 5. There's no problem on it, people don't need to know everything. The problem is when you disqualify posts only because you're absolute ignorant.

I receive dozens of videocards every month to fix. So I really know what I talking about. Probably it will not happens with a new card, but it's not that rare to see manufacturer screwed things.

But I should say that he could gain UP TO 20%, not 20%. Anyway, it was not hard to understand in that way.


----------



## mohpsxx (Apr 8, 2019)

same heatsink on   GeForce® GTX 1060 WINDFORCE 6G  (one pipe)  max temp 72 on open case

GeForce RTX™ 2060 OC 6G         (rev. 1.0)


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 8, 2019)

This is fast becoming a pool of bad ideas.

Asked for a lock

Pro tip: don't disassemble cards under warranty. _Use the warranty_



mohpsxx said:


> Is the problem on vram (micron)? FE 2060 have samsung vram
> or rtx 2060 very hot compare to gtx 1060 ?



Read the topic. Info is in it. First 3 pages or so.


----------



## mohpsxx (Apr 8, 2019)

Is the problem on vram (micron)? FE 2060 have samsung vram
or rtx 2060 very hot compare to gtx 1060 ?


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 8, 2019)

I think this thread has covered more than enough detail regarding the OP's issue and has now become a "free for all" cluster of random solutions, time to close the door for now, thank you all.


----------

